
Can OnSwipe steal magazines back from Apple? - jasonlbaptiste
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2011/02/25/can-onswipe-steal-magazines-back-from-apple/
======
sixtofour
It seems the sensible way for the moment: if you make money beyond the initial
app sale, don't trust a gatekeeper like Apple or Google or whoever to leave
you free to run and structure and change your business, _and_ to remain
consistent into the relevant future.

If your app makes money simply by selling the app, go ahead (although that's
not without risk either).

------
splatcollision
Hey Guys - Congrats on the good article! Looking forward to your launch...

